# Join the TTOC NOW Â - Â We are LIVE!



## nutts

The TTOC website is now in the final stages of usability and stability testing.

So that we can start taking membership we are pleased to offer the opportunity to join the club by more conventional means. Â A form is available to download from http://www.ttoc.co.uk/TTOC_MembershipForm.pdf which can be completed and then sent to the club with a cheque for the membership subscription. Â The form also allows you to buy entry tickets to the TTOC Annual Event at Burghley on 13th July - see the thread on Events for more details.

Membership packs will be distributed within the next few weeks and will include the very first feature packed edition of absoluTTe, the Clubâ€™s quarterly colour magazine, aswell as various other â€˜goodiesâ€™.

As soon as the website is live, it will also be possible to join online using various payment methods. Â We will of course continue to offer the paper based method.

Make cheques payable to "TT Owners Club".

Completed forms and cheques should be sent to The TT Owners Club, PO Box 431, Huntingdon, Cambs, PE29 6WQ, United Kingdom.


----------



## PaulS

Well I've had the TTOC badge for some time now..... :

Well done Mark & the team Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 55JWB

Sorry but I want out! 

This all looks far too professional and organised ;D ;D  

Brilliant work, gives us a real identity. Â I was at Wayside yesterday having my first AVS and when the service lady was asking one of the techs to bring my car round he responed "is that the owners club car"? Â OK implying that it was slightly special as a result Â :-/

Well done to Mark and the Team alot of work done so far and the results look great!

regards

Jason


----------



## trevor

;D Well done Mark and all the team,my application form will be in the post,yet to see another TT with the badge on in this neck of the woods,(Lincoln)

Cheers

TTrevor Â Â Â Â Â Â ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nutts

;D


----------



## TTR2

Congrats my application form is on it's way

Chris


----------



## mighTy Tee

Sometime back there was some suggestion about being able to join and pay using Paypal via the website.

Is this the case and if so how soon (I have a positive Palpal balance at the moment), or should I be send my cheque in the post??


----------



## Kell

the postal option is being offered because the paypal option (and therefore the website) isn't quite ready to go live yet.

You can wait if you like or you can be one of the first to join up...


----------



## hutters

As Kell mentioned the online subscription and ordering system is not quite finished yet. Â That process allows you to key in your details and pay by cheque, bank transfer and Paypal, with a direct link to Paypal for easy processing.

The online process populates our databases automatically and generates unique references so that we (I!) can reconcile payments with orders and other committee members can order merchandise and create membership packs, etc.

We chose to take cheque or bank deposit with manual form filling, so that we could start getting membership packs together, ordering merchandise and start finalising Burghley. Â Needless to say, with the forms, we have to manually enter the details into our databases. Â [smiley=computer.gif]

We've had some discussion this afternoon and have agreed that we will accept all forms of payment whilst we are using the paper based subscription/order form.

So, in summary, whatever payment method you wish to use at the moment, please make sure that a completed form is sent to the PO Box, or a scanned form can be emailed to me at [email protected].

Any bank transfer needs to include your surname & postcode as a reference, so that I can tie it up with the application form. Â The form has been changed so that you can mark which payment method you've used (so I know where to look!) and also now includes the Paypal and Bank account details. [smiley=deal2.gif]

If you've got any questions or need more info then just drop me an email or IM.

Links to the forms: *Acrobat v3 here* or *Acrobat v5 here* (may take a short while to be updated, so if they haven't changed from before, please check back later.)

Thanks

Graeme


----------



## clived

Is it safe to assume that for the lazy and paper-adverse electronically motivated amongst us, the online payment system will be up and running it time to join and get tickets for the Annual Meet sent out?

Thanks, Clive


----------



## nutts

Yes it should be safe to assume that the on-line mthods will be live in time to get tickets out to Burghley ;D



> Is it safe to assume that for the lazy and paper-adverse electronically motivated amongst us, the online payment system will be up and running it time to join and get tickets for the Annual Meet sent out?
> 
> Thanks, Clive


----------



## Lisa.

OH FFS!

Tried yesterday to subscribe, didn't even get as far as Paypal before it threw me off, today got all the way through penpal and it said the payment exceeds my limit ( ??) of $750.

Haven't got a clue whether I've paid, how much I've paid (or whether it excedes $750!!) or whether you will have received my details. Penpal have charged me for the privileige too!

Can anyone tell me what is supposed to happen and is penpal kosher?


----------



## R6B TT

> OH FFS!
> 
> Tried yesterday to subscribe, didn't even get as far as Paypal before it threw me off, today got all the way through penpal and it said the payment exceeds my limit ( ??) of $750.
> 
> Haven't got a clue whether I've paid, how much I've paid (or whether it excedes $750!!) or whether you will have received my details. Penpal have charged me for the privileige too!
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is supposed to happen and is penpal kosher?


Oh no Lisa - you've not fallen for the Penpal scam have you ?  They will have all your credit limit used up in no time at all - like one of those Nigerian scams.


PAYPAL is kosher, but if you haven't used it before you have to register, get credit / switch cards verified etc - or it will bounce every transaction until you have .


----------



## Lisa.

Penpal........LOL Â

After I typed that post and logged off last night I did wonder whether I may have typed Penpal instead of paypal...........seems I did ;D

Can't a girl make a mistake round here without some smart alec noticing?    Â


----------



## UK225

Joined


----------



## FooK

Joined. 
However...paypal, threw me out before entering any details, paypal told me there was a fault and to try later.

I then recieved email from TTOC webmaster containing code type gobbledygook. ???

So I went back re entered all my datails again and did a bank transfer....much easier...paypal sucks


----------



## nutts

Strangely we would much rather have members pay by bank transfer, as it keeps all finances in one place and doesn't cost us anything :-/


----------



## Private Prozac

How long for the extra goodies i.e. Enamel Badge and Tax Disk Holder to come through after joining?

P.S. Fantastic membership pack though. Well done to all involved.


----------



## ttisitme

Well my signup went ok - didnt see the message about preferring bank transfer though - sorry (

Steve


----------



## bec21tt

Bank transfer done yesterday ;D


----------



## GPJ

???
Why does my position show as Forum newbee, but not TTOC member ?


----------



## paulb

The TTOC member is historic. It refers to the old TTOC that Russell ran and Jae has never updated the list. I believe that there are plans to try and update this to reflect the new TTOC but it is not under the control of the TTOC committee and relies on Jae finding the time to make the changes.

John - you have not been a member of the TTOC since last August since the current club did not exist then (and you took great delight in telling me there was no club in April). Like most of us, you have joined the TTOC in the last few weeks.

Paul


----------



## moley

Well mine's recently been changed to TTOC Member ;D

Moley


----------



## t7

I believe Jae is working through the new club list...


----------



## bluettone

I signed up on-line a few days ago, and received the confirmation email on the same day. However, not having had a PayPal account before, I had to go through the sign-up and confirm routine which took a few days. Will TTOC automatically now debit my PayPal account, or do I have to do something else?

Marco


----------



## hutters

Marco

Welcome!

Once your Paypal account is live, you will need to log into the account and send your payment to [email protected]. Your account/debit/credit card will then be debited by Paypal. We cannot take money from your account.

Cheers

Graeme


----------



## bluettone

Done - thanks!

Marco


----------



## ColDiTT

Could someone help me with this one please?

I joined the TTOC about 2 weeks ago and paid via paypal. I also joined the forum about the same time but since the Hacker (B******d/s) did their stuff last Friday I seemed to have lost my account i.e user names and passwords not recognised etc etc, so I started again. I have noticed that the status of TTOC no longer appears on my postings. So I do not know whether I am a member or not.

If some one could get back to me to let me know whether may application has been received and the membership is unerway or even valid yet. Paypal have taken the fee.

I have the order but would prefer to email to whom it may concern if required

Thank you in advance.

Col


----------



## R6B TT

> Could someone help me with this one please?
> 
> I joined the TTOC about 2 weeks ago and paid via paypal. I also joined the forum about the same time but since the Hacker (B******d/s) did their stuff last Friday I seemed to have lost my account i.e user names and passwords not recognised etc etc, so I started again. I have noticed that the status of TTOC no longer appears on my postings. So I do not know whether I am a member or not.
> 
> If some one could get back to me to let me know whether may application has been received and the membership is unerway or even valid yet. Paypal have taken the fee.
> 
> I have the order but would prefer to email to whom it may concern if required
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Col


Send an IM to HuTTers - he should know if your application is in process. If the payment has gone through, I should assume the membership stuff is on its way to you.


----------



## ColDiTT

Thanks for the tip - will do.


----------



## TTej

i just joined!!!!! Hi everyone, i only got my TT a few weeks ago (had to say goodbye to my lovely corrado) but i am sure to see you all at the next meet. When do i get my first mag??


----------



## nutts

You'll get both issue 1 and issue 2 in the next couple of weeks...

Oh and welcome to the ******** and the TT Owners Club


----------



## L8_0RGY

Nutts;

What exactly do you get as a member of the TTOC? and how much is it?


----------



## hutters

> Nutts;
> 
> What exactly do you get as a member of the TTOC? and how much is it?


ok, so I'm not nuTTs, but I am on the committee 

We're having a problem with the hosting for ttoc.co.uk at the moment, but take a look HERE to see some basics of what's available and costs. The membership application form is available from there too.

If you've got any other questions, just ask...

Hope that helps,

Graeme


----------



## ColwynC

;D Now a card carrying member of TTOC. Nice feeling! ;D

I notice from some of the older threads that you were looking for committe mebers etc. Do you still want assistance in running the club as, although I have a some what hectic life, I would be happy to help out where I can.

I live in Sleaford Lincs, work near Peterborough but I am not sure if this would be classed as E Mids or East Anglia.

Let me know if there is anything I can do.

Colwyn C


----------



## nutts

Clive,

Do we still need an East of England regional rep 



> ;D Now a card carrying member of TTOC. Nice feeling! ;D
> 
> I notice from some of the older threads that you were looking for committe mebers etc. Â Do you still want assistance in running the club as, although I have a some what hectic life, I would be happy to help out where I can. Â
> 
> I live in Sleaford Lincs, work near Peterborough but I am not sure if this would be classed as E Mids or East Anglia. Â
> 
> Let me know if there is anything I can do.
> 
> Colwyn C Â


----------



## clived

I guess it depends where Colwyn has most of his free time!  Given we're looking for regional reps to both organise local meetings evenings / weekends and possibly make contact with local dealers, I suppose it depends where Colwyn is when he has free time!

If not East of England rep, I'm sure that the offer of help can be taken up in E Mids too!

Clive


----------



## cuTTsy

Just recieved my pack. Excellent ;D

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Guest

Received my pack today, check out that RS-TT. Make a nice hearse [smiley=speechless.gif]

Thanks


----------



## Matthew

Tried to DL the form - Unfortunately the URL is password protected. Direct links to it from forum posts appear to all be "permission denied" links. Aaaaggghhh!


----------



## R6B TT

Macnerd
We are moving servers - and have had a few glitches due to the techy giant Shash being away. We also have a new site being built - mail to [email protected] should get a response
Rob


----------



## nutts

copy all mails to [email protected] and [email protected]... just-in-case

Also Graeme will be removing the protection from dowloads today.



> mail to [email protected] should get a response
> Rob


----------



## hutters

Password protection has been removed, sorry 'bout that chaps!

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

hmmm.
tried to use the online form, but that didn't seem to like me very much....

So - apols if you have had it twice twice, and 3rd time by email, but hopefully one of them will make it's way through!


----------



## nutts

On-line forms are working again now ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

thank you!


----------



## NaughTTy

huTTers

I've sent you an IM regarding my payment - useless phone banking 

NaughTTy


----------



## Hannibal

Had me TT a couple of months now and thought it was about time i gave you some cash as the forum's saved me some!

Struggling to get the online or pdf form to join TTOC though :-[ just coming back with connection timeout all the time - can anyone enlighten me?!?

H


----------



## nutts

Unfortunately, it looks like every server under our host is down... the TTOC domain and also my own tt-nutts domain aren't accessible. All our webmail is also down.

Please be patient  while I try to understand what the problem is... :-/


----------



## Marque

Hello Nutts et al

Just a gentle enquiry, but very roughly when could I expect my membership to come through? I dropped a cheque in the post a month back to the Huntingdon PO Box. All pertinant details on the back of the cheque (just in case)

No pressure, just a gentle enquiry. We all do have real jobs too!

Kind regards
Mark


----------



## nutts

Marque

Send me an email to [email protected] (cc [email protected] and [email protected]), with your name and address and we'll track down the pack, etc.

Sorry it's taking longer than anticipated... :-/


----------



## Marque

No problems...Many thanks
Regards
M


----------

